# United Nations small arms treaty



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

http://nagr.org/UN_PB_Video1.aspx?pid=gam01

Some may see this as political, but some people don't read the political form. You may not be interested in politics and that's ok but if your interested in keeping your firearms it's time to watch this video and do something about it. This is beyond political it is about our way of life, especially as hunters. The National Rifle Association has panicked so often that it's like the story of the little boy crying wolf. Well, this time you better take this very serious. This may look like just another scare tactic for money, but in reality it is very serious. The United Nations has repeatedly tried to usurp the United States Constitution and our sovereignty for years now. This is as close as they have ever come. Take it serious. I have been watching this for some time. What country is the United Nations taking much input from???? Iran. Yes, Iran through the United Nations wants to destroy our second amendment, but that's only one of many countries with the same goal. Nice right? :******:


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

Can't agree more!!! The problem with a lot of people in this country is that they take A LOT and I mean A LOT of things for granted. This will never happen to us! No Way! Its a bunch of bull! Do you know that for a fact?????????? Sad to see other folks on other forums think they got all the answers. Do you really know if this or that will never happen? Are you willing to bet on it? We as a country as a whole, deep down inside hope that things don't go a rye! But the people we have in government as a WHOLE, do we really know what to believe? Who do you trust? I know I don't!!! I just cross my fingers every day.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

Signed and donated....

I also joined the NRA last week. This crap is heating up.

Fingers crossed is right!!!


----------



## CrazyWalsh81 (Nov 30, 2011)

You can follow a fairly unbiased opinion here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arms_Trade_Treaty

I'm actually alright with a better purchasing plan, if anyone can buy a gun in less than 10 min or at traveling show (that doesn't use any background information) that is wrong and more can be done to conduct a background check. If they are asking the buyer if they have done anything wrong and they simply answer no and walk out the door with a gun that is wrong. How many people do you think mark "NO" they do not use illegal drugs, but smoke pot? If someone is seeking mental health they should be evaluated by their doctor and he could put a temp ban on that person until their mental state improves. Sounds harsh, but if you are crazy you shouldn't be buying a gun or ammo.

Thats my 2cents, I'm not going to responed to anything - so blast away.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

CrazyWalsh81 said:


> You can follow a fairly unbiased opinion here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arms_Trade_Treaty
> 
> I'm actually alright with a better purchasing plan, if anyone can buy a gun in less than 10 min or at traveling show (that doesn't use any background information) that is wrong and more can be done to conduct a background check. If they are asking the buyer if they have done anything wrong and they simply answer no and walk out the door with a gun that is wrong. How many people do you think mark "NO" they do not use illegal drugs, but smoke pot? If someone is seeking mental health they should be evaluated by their doctor and he could put a temp ban on that person until their mental state improves. Sounds harsh, but if you are crazy you shouldn't be buying a gun or ammo.
> 
> Thats my 2cents, I'm not going to responed to anything - so blast away.


This has nothing to do with what your talking about. Totally different subject. Your simply throwing up smoke because your loyal to a political party. This is much more serious than your liberal defined gun show loop hole that doesn't exist. Much like the Teflon coated cop killers that didn't exist. Try to look beyond party politics.

Edit: I didn't realise that some gun owners were so misinformed. For that reason perhaps we should look at five ridiculous gun myths so we can clear those up also.
http://www.cracked.com/article_18576_5- ... edoutbrain


----------



## shaug (Mar 28, 2011)

The National Association for Gun Rights???????? I'm going to have to look into them a little further. Never heard of them.

A few years ago there was a new start up called the American Hunters and Shooters Association. Turns out it is a front. The executive board had several skeletons such as donating to gun control orgs. They also started more orgs such as Sportsmen for Obama. Land Tawney from the national wildlife federation was the president of the Montana chapter. Jim Posewits from Orion, the Hunters Insitute was on board.

Here is a good piece about a wolf in sheeps clothing.

http://www.buckeyefirearms.org/node/6000

I'm a life member of the NRA and for now I'll reserve judgement on this National Association for Gun Rights. Maybe they are legit.

Plainsman wrote,



> The National Rifle Association has panicked so often that it's like the story of the little boy crying wolf.


Just like your old buddy, Tony Dean, you just couldn't resist taking a cheap shot could you Bruce?..... btw Tony is mentioned in that buckeyefirearms piece.


----------



## upnorth (Oct 14, 2006)

This will not fly here in canada, FYI..... Our federal government has said they will not participate, as it gives too much power to the UN, and exposes personal information of gun owners to a foreign entity. In my opinion, we should pull out of the UN all together. Waste of money, and a toothless tiger.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

shaug your right there are organizations that masquerade but if your a serious supporter of the second amendment you should know more about organization than just the NRA.



> A few years ago there was a new start up called the American Hunters and Shooters Association. Turns out it is a front. The executive board had several skeletons such as donating to gun control orgs. They also started more orgs such as Sportsmen for Obama. Land Tawney from the national wildlife federation was the president of the Montana chapter. Jim Posewits from Orion, the Hunters Insitute was on board.


shaug, this is an attempt to protect the second amendment. Make sure you do find out about them, then put your money where your mouth is in an attempt to make up for the damage you may have caused, by casting doubt. In this instance your comments are irresponsible. Perhaps you should have considered finding out about this organization before casting doubt. That would have been the responsible thing to do.



> Just like your old buddy, Tony Dean, you just couldn't resist taking a cheap shot could you Bruce?.....


Speaking of cheap shots that's all your post is intended to do. I think that should be confined to the hot topics. Following up on that it's a fact the NRA has often used panic mode to raise money. That has led to many people not believing them. I fear that when real danger comes and the NRA announces it many will not believe it. That's a shame and could have been avoided with more responsible information from the NRA. I have belonged to the NRA many years myself, and often have wished they would be more concerned with their credibility. We are in real danger, and some gun owners don't take it serious. They don't take it serious because of to many past "the sky is falling" alerts. Now when we are in real danger it will fall on deaf ears. That's a tragedy.

All that said I will still support the NRA because they do more good than damage. However, they could be a lot smarter in the way they oppose those who would attempt to usurp the constitution. I guess I'm just not blind to mistakes. Organizations often go bad when their members march in mindless lockstep.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

The sky is falling! It is always falling. There is always some anti-gun person trying to get something passed. Our days are numbered if we do not fight harder than the anti-gunners.

What is sad is most of the people against number 2 do not know that two protects 13, 15, and 19 along with the rest. It is easy to flap your gums when it is protected. That is something the anit-gun people do not understand.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

People I agree, the second amendment is the teeth of the constitution. Without it the others are worth much less if anything. Most people think it has to do with hunting or self defense, but it is for the protection against tyranny.

The NRA is good, but they don't fight the smartest. Still they are affective and we should support them. There are also many other sister groups working hand in hand with the NRA. I think NRA members should become familiar with them so they don't mistakenly call their integrity into question. The problem is some people will endanger the second amendment simply for personal petty snipes.

If you can spend $50 on a goose call you can spend the money to join the NRA and support other pro gun organizations. Others will have to ask themselves if the price of a case of beer is worth it to help protect their personal freedom. I see a couple of fellows have taken action. :thumb:

Oh and people, your also right about the liberals have always been after our guns. It's just that some things are more dangerous than others. Expose them all, but the smart thing for gun organizations to do is pass on the temptation to exaggerate so people don't write you off when the chips are down. I think that is the basis for some posts on here.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Please go to this site and check it out: http://www.nationalgunrights.org/

shaug (and anyone else) maybe this will calm your unfounded fears and prejudging:



> Bruce,
> 
> Thanks to the action of tens of thousands of National Association for Gun Rights' members, New Jersey gun owner Brian Aitken was able to spend Christmas with his family.
> 
> ...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well evidently signing that petition worked. I got a nice letter from Rick Berg in the mail today. He certainly supports us and the United States constitution. Thanks Congressman Berg.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Yep I got one too... though he pointed out that the House of Representatives got no voice/vote on this issue. The Senate ratifies treaties......................


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

dakotashooter2 said:


> Yep I got one too... though he pointed out that the House of Representatives got no voice/vote on this issue. The Senate ratifies treaties......................


Yes he did say that, but he also said " However, were the ATT to infringe upon our constitutional rights in any way, I would certainly strongly oppose it". I am typing directly from his letter. Your absolutely right it would require a vote in the senate. I guess that means we have one more from North Dakota to send packing. I think their is little doubt Conrad would back stab us with greater loyalty to his party than his state or it's people. It is however hopeful that our representative will resist should this treaty endanger our rights. I'm very pleased with the response from Berg.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Shaug have you signed the petition yet, or are you still going to endanger our second amendment just to cast doubt on organizations I am involved with?


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Easy reference of organizations state by state.

http://www.savetheguns.com/state_nra_groups.htm

Carry on,

Gunny


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Gunny said:


> Easy reference of organizations state by state.
> 
> http://www.savetheguns.com/state_nra_groups.htm
> 
> ...


There were national organizations missing if not directly associated with the NRA (that could be because I am computer illiterate  ) Also, I didn't see anything for North Dakota. Hmmmmm that should be corrected.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Where?

Never herd of it... :lol:

Not sure why there is no mention of ND. I believe they would need to be contacted by an organization that is pro NRA. The NRA would then have to vet them and then call their web developer to add them to the list. This is just a quisk list for those interested in who, in their state (ND excluded for some unknown and silly reason), is standing with the NRA for their 2nd ammendment rights.

Gunny


----------

